# Cisco VPN Client keine Verbindung zu Games



## Buka102 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein problem, und zwar benutze ich einen VPN Client um ins netz zu kommen. surfen ist kein problem, doch sobald ich ein spiel spielen will kann keine verbindung zum server hergestellt werden. und das bei allen spielen. woran kann das liegen?
danke


----------



## Sinac (16. Januar 2007)

Eventuell eine Firewall?


----------



## Buka102 (16. Januar 2007)

habe zwar eine fw, funktioniert aber auch nicht, wenn sie aus ist. wenn es an der fw liegen würde, dann würde ich doch gar nicht ins netz kommen?! aber wie gesagt, normale seiten sind kein problem, nur die gameserver.


----------



## AndreG (29. Januar 2007)

Ich kenne den VPN Client nicht, aber im Normalfall muss man dem Programm mitteilen. was getunnelt werden soll. Z.b. Der Gesamt Traffic der Nic oder nur bestimmte Progs/Ports.

Mfg Andre


----------

